
Are Programmers Engineers? - vanwilder77
http://slashdot.org/story/03/03/30/1914239/are-programmers-engineers
======
proksoup
I've been called an engineer when I've been programming, and I've been called
a programmer when I've been engineering.

------
Hendrixer
What about software engineers? Where do they fall?

